

Mathematics for Computer Science - epenn
http://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spr10/cos433/mathcs.pdf

======
joshma
For those interested, I'm almost certain that this is from MIT's 6.042
(Mathematics for Computer Science) class:
<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.042/spring12/> There is a publicly accessible,
most-recent-draft of the text at
<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.042/spring12/mcsfull.pdf>

~~~
zulfikar
Yes - these notes are definitely from 6.042. I TA'ed the class a couple of
times as these notes were being developed. In my opinion, they are fantastic.
Entertaining and engaging, while still maintaining an appropriate level of
mathematical rigor.

------
tim_sw
Has anyone read both this and Knuth's Concrete Mathematics?
[http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Mathematics-Foundation-
Comput...](http://www.amazon.com/Concrete-Mathematics-Foundation-Computer-
Science/dp/0201558025) How do they compare with each other?

------
nomathshere
In the early paragraphs, it shows:

∀ n ∈ N n2 + n + 41

It goes on to tell what ∀ means, and what N means, but excludes ∈.

This tells me there is a level of maths prerequisites required. For those of
us who had liberal arts backgrounds with very little math who are programmers
by sweat and knack, where can one go to get enough training to be ready to
read something like this? I'd love to get through it and finally feel I'm on
equal footing with some of my CS-trained peers (and actually be able to
leverage the concepts at work) but seeing this early in the book leads me to
believe I need some prerequisites first.

Thanks for your advice.

~~~
brent
Look at the version in the comment posted by joshma:
<http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.042/spring12/mcsfull.pdf>

You must not have been the only person to notice this. The definition is on pg
6 in the pdf above.

~~~
nomathshere
Awesome...thanks. So I suppose these should be used instead of the originally
posted pdf? Thanks again!

------
dhawalhs
Another good resource are the readings [1] from OCW's Mathematics for Computer
Science

[1] [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-042j-mathematics-for-computer-science-spring-2010/readings/)

------
michaelmwu
Only reason this shows up as princeton.edu is that this text is used for
several Math for CS classes at Princeton. Good text, I learned a lot!

------
mistrQ
Thanks for this.

I feel I can now go back and cover all the math i've forgotten since the first
couple CS years (only a couple years ago!). I'm not really sure if it is worth
the time from a practical standpoint, however I always feel slightly slower
than other students when it comes to algorithm-related classes.

Hopefully this should get me up to speed again!

------
jimhefferon
This has nothing to do with the quality of the text, and I appreciate someone
using not-computer-modern for a TeX-ed text, but the capital T's are just
strange.

------
joelhaasnoot
Someone else here taking "Design of Algorithms I"?

~~~
SkyMarshal
<http://www.reddit.com/r/algoclass/>

~~~
eddie_the_head
Also join us in #algo-class on Freenode IRC.

~~~
jcurbo
Noticed this wasn't mentioned in the subreddit anywhere, so I posted about it.
Thanks for the heads up!

------
Gjallarson
Anyone knows if there is a .epub version or something more ebook-reader
friendly?

------
rfvtgb
Really nice and would be even better if it covered information theory too.

------
ramblerman
Anyone know of an online course following this book?

------
jfmercer
This is a helpful resource!

------
useful
thank you, I was looking for something like this

------
tbsdy
I have to say that my favourite book ever on Computer Science Mathematics is
actually Applied Mathematics for Database Professionals, by APress. It gave me
an extremely thorough understanding of logic, set theory, and disabused me of
my incorrect notion that relational databases were because of ER diagrams :-)

